# On line CCW permit classes



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I live in Virginia, so I am seeking advice from some one within my state, but also anyone who has taken an online course in another state.
I would like to have my wife take an on line course at Virginia Gun Training On line concealed handgun permit class. How would I find out if it is a credible class?
I have also purchase the book "The Virginia Gun Owners Guide " for us to read.
With my military background I just applied for mine at the courthouse.
If she would take a regular sit down class it is $50 plus another $50 for the permit. The on line class is $20.

All advice and opinions are welcomed
Thanks
Scott


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I think Virginia is the only state to recognize an online training class (may be wrong). From what I've read it takes approx 90 min to complete.

As far as being credible... I may be old fashioned in believing in actually having to handle a handgun during a CCW/CPL class. 

Another issue may be reciprocity (other states honoring your CCW/CPL)... most states require a certain amount of info covered plus range time, which obviously isen't gonna happen in 90 min.

My greatest concern is if you are actually involved in a defensive shooting and the family's lawyer asks about your training regarding your CCW/CPL permit... wonder how that may effect things.

Obvious downside is watching a video leaves no opportunity to ask questions or clear up something you may not fully understand. I know our legal section raises many questions & hypothetical scenarios. The legal section... including how to deal with police if involved in an actual shooting is the most important part of the class, and should not be "glossed" over for time constraints... for it can keep you out of prison.

Just my thoughts on the whole online deal... to each his own though.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

What TAPnRACK said, and said extremely well. I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying concealed after a course like that. The Kentucky course is hardly rigorous, or was when I took it years ago, but does involve live fire and lots of chances for Q & A on the legalities of use of deadly force. I hadn't even thought of TAPnRACK's important point about what a lawyer might do with that level of training.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Here in Nys the county I live in we don't need any training. But it takes about a year to receive a ccw permit if approved


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Agreed......


TAPnRACK said:


> I think Virginia is the only state to recognize an online training class (may be wrong). From what I've read it takes approx 90 min to complete.
> 
> As far as being credible... I may be old fashioned in believing in actually having to handle a handgun during a CCW/CPL class.
> 
> ...


----------

